# Finally...the whole group!



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Awww, they are just beautiful!!!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

You bath dried clipped and brushed out 4 in one day? Crap I am excausted after bathing and drying Casey let along Mandy as well.

Your awsome and so is your crew.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Mandycasey'smom said:


> You bath dried clipped and brushed out 4 in one day? Crap I am excausted after bathing and drying Casey let along Mandy as well.
> 
> Your awsome and so is your crew.


Thanks. But I think it was more due to determination to get it done than anything else. We were talking about doing this for weeks and in the meantime they were getting older with every passing day.

I'm laughing about it today but we sure did bite off a bit more than we could comfortably chew yesterday. I went to bed at 2 a.m.!!:tongue: But I'm really happy that we finally got to it because the results was certainly worth it!

It was made easier because Dianne has a grooming table and we had two of everything (blow dryer, combs and brushes, etc.) so that we could double team each of them when they were on the table. While Dianne was trimming coats I was scissor cutting around their feet and so on.

We won't attempt this again until the six month old dogs reach one. Back to the easy candid shots for now! LOL


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

OMG, they all look gorgeous. Fabulous pic, I especially love Grace


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> OMG, they all look gorgeous. Fabulous pic, I especially love Grace


Hmm... I wonder why. LOL


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

There is nothing more beautiful than a group of poodles!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

They are beautiful...every one of them.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

I love this group shot. Your dogs look beautiful. Whoever took this picture did a fantastic job. How did you get such great lighting on the faces of such dark dogs? Looks like a professional photo shot, even as far as the backdrop and drapery go. Just BEAUTIFUL, great job with your grooming and of your pictures.


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh my goodness, you have got some beautiful babies!!!!


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

*Awwwww*

they are so lovely together!

It really IS difficult to get the face on dark dogs....I am impressed you can see each of the faces.

What a great group of dogs!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

FUZBUTZ said:


> I love this group shot. Your dogs look beautiful. Whoever took this picture did a fantastic job. How did you get such great lighting on the faces of such dark dogs? Looks like a professional photo shot, even as far as the backdrop and drapery go. Just BEAUTIFUL, great job with your grooming and of your pictures.


Actually, I did the session. I am a professional photographer. I graduated from the Hallmark Institute of Photography in Turners Falls, MA last June. Thank you for the compliment!:camera:


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Spoospirit, Just goes to show, education does pay off, it really shows. Again, very BEAUTIFUL job.


----------



## P Nalitt (Mar 3, 2009)

OMG They are so cute!!!!!!
Please tell me how to get them to stay and looking at the same time????
I usually get one looking the other way and I only have 2.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

P Nalitt said:


> OMG They are so cute!!!!!!
> Please tell me how to get them to stay and looking at the same time????
> I usually get one looking the other way and I only have 2.


the only sure way to have a chance at it is to have two people. One is the photographer and the other is the dog wrangler (handler). The photographer's job is to watch and be ready to snap the shutter as soon as you see them in the pose you want. You have to be really quick and it takes a little practice. 

The wrangler has the tougher job. That person is responsible for setting the dogs in the set and once they are placed, they have to watch them so that they don't run off. Then they slowly back up toward the key light or toward the photographer depending on where you want them to be looking and start to make noises that will catch their attention. It can be done with keys, whistles, shaking a can of something, and the best of all, making crazy noises with their mouth. You would not believe the sounds we make to get dogs to look up and look interested and even get that lovely tilt of the head occasionally. 

It can try your patience but they are dogs and you have to be willing to take as long as it takes. Don't forget treats and breaks if they're needed. :wink:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

They all look great and I really like the picture background. Very nice!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh so beautiful! mine owuld never pose like that!


----------

